# Springfield Armory M1 Garand for sale locally.



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Guy has one for sale,asking $800.
US Rifle cal 30 MI Springfield Armory 1958755 D28287-12SA S-060
That is the numbers he sent me.












































Thoughts?


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Some info provided by a poster on another forum:



> If the S/N is 1958755 it was made in Sept 1943. The barrel may have been made in 1946 and was re-barreled The D28287-12SA S-060 looks to be the drawing number of the bolt and heat lot number. If the heat lot number is S-06<> (no S-060 as I can find) I would believe that would be correct for the rifle (heat lot S-06<> was Aug 1943) The rear sight looks to be correct also but only one picture is showing.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Your pics are not showing up Oz.
For a price comp, check gunbroker and auctionarms. Garand prices can swing drasticall depending on condition, cartouches, providence, etc. As long as the ser# is past the 800k mark, it won't suffer from the improper heat treatment.
Have seen shot out for $300 and pristine for over $4k.

Matt


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Do the pics work now???


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Pics worked for me.



Roadking said:


> ....As long as the ser# is past the 800k mark, it won't suffer from the improper heat treatment.....


 M1 Garands didn't have heat treat isues, I believe you're thinking of 1903 Springfields, as that's the cutoff number for "low number" and "high number" guns in the 1903's.

I think the price and condition are good. When I saw "Springfield Armory" my first thought as the newer made commercial guns from the company that adopted the old Govt arsenal name (no other connection other than name), but an old original Government made gun is better.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Garand rcvrs did'nt have temper problems.....For 800.00-BUY IT and have fun.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

$800 is about average for a nice Springfield Garand. Winchester and International Harvester Garands usually start around $1000. From the photos it appears it's in decent condition. Ask the seller if he has a muzzle gauge and if so, what the reading is. If no gauge, ask him to provide you with a photo of a .30-06 cartridge inserted into the muzzle.

What are the cartouches on the stock? Not that it makes any difference to its shooting ability, but it does add value.

The Garand has an earlier forged trigger guard which adds value. Later trigger guards were stamped.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Yep, sorry guys...I was doing work on both my match garand and my '03 (4-1918)yesterday and it got tossed about in my head..
My bad.

Matt


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like someone cut the protective ears off the front sight. Not worth worrying over, sights aren't expensive or hard to come by. Just wanted to point it out so you can get a sight for it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Malamute said:


> Looks like someone cut the protective ears off the front sight. Not worth worrying over, sights aren't expensive or hard to come by. Just wanted to point it out so you can get a sight for it.


Good catch. Front sights can be had for less than $20 bucks. IMHO, the "ears" are an important part a proper sight picture.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Got the seller down to $700,still not really sure if I want to go for it as I know so little about Garands and don't want one that will have issues.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Mainly barrel erosion and op rod....also make sure gas system is'nt gunked up.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Issues?

Unless the bore looks pretty rough, I'd call it good and buy it. Having said that, I have an older one with a rough bore and it shoots quite well (2 1/2" @ 100 yds). The overall condition of the gun is above average for military Garands, I'd be surprised if it had problems, Other than an obviously bad bore, I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Went and looked at the Garand today,appearance was nice,looked in decent shape.

I took a 30-06 round to check the muzzle and unfortunately it went all the way in to the shell casing.
So...guessing it has some barrel wear.

On the bright side,she also has a Colt SP1 AR from 1966,all original and looks to be fired very little(no finish wear on the bolt carrier) for sale.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> Went and looked at the Garand today,appearance was nice,looked in decent shape.
> 
> I took a 30-06 round to check the muzzle and unfortunately it went all the way in to the shell casing.
> So...guessing it has some barrel wear.
> ...


I've seen original, unmodified Colt Sporter 1's go for as high as $2500. What was the asking price?

I'd be VERY interested in this rifle if you're not (depending on price).


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

It may depend on the particular cartridge as to how far it goes into the muzzle, even with a perfect barrel. Was it a military round or a commercial cartridge?

What did the rifling look like, was the rifling at the muzzle (crown) clean and fairly sharp, or rounded off looking (worn)?

I haven't seen sp-1's go that high, other than at the height of the ban craze. I may be missing something, but thought they went about what later guns went for.

Having had both, I'd have been trying to justify the M-1, perhaps pricing a barrel if it was truly bad. AR's just dont excite me much any more. I had a couple sp-1's, an early sp-2 carbine, and some later H-bars. I sold all the AR's over time, and dont miss them.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> I've seen original, unmodified Colt Sporter 1's go for as high as $2500. What was the asking price?
> 
> I'd be VERY interested in this rifle if you're not (depending on price).


Well the SP1 is mine now,it is in pretty amazing shape(to me at least) considering it's age.
Has several early Colt features,three prong flash hider,no drain hole handguards,early bend gas tube,early buttstock with no compartment,edgewater buffer,bolt is not chrome.

I have a 20 round Colt mag,but it much later manufacture,sadly I have about ten 1960's era mags I sold about six months back...
If you are interested PM me and I will send you some pics.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> Well the SP1 is mine now,it is in pretty amazing shape(to me at least) considering it's age.
> Has several early Colt features,three prong flash hider,no drain hole handguards,early bend gas tube,early buttstock with no compartment,edgewater buffer,bolt is not chrome.
> 
> I have a 20 round Colt mag,but it much later manufacture,sadly I have about ten 1960's era mags I sold about six months back...
> If you are interested PM me and I will send you some pics.


I was wondering why you never answered my comment/question. Now I know!

I'm only interested if you're planning on selling it.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> Well the SP1 is mine now,it is in pretty amazing shape(to me at least) considering it's age.
> Has several early Colt features,three prong flash hider,no drain hole handguards,early bend gas tube,early buttstock with no compartment,edgewater buffer,bolt is not chrome.
> 
> I have a 20 round Colt mag,but it much later manufacture,sadly I have about ten 1960's era mags I sold about six months back...
> If you are interested PM me and I will send you some pics.


I have 3 orig Colt mags for that-How does 250 each sound


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> I was wondering why you never answered my comment/question. Now I know!
> 
> I'm only interested if you're considering selling it.


Well...yes I am selling it...or one of the other rifles.

Will pm you my email address.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

zant said:


> I have 3 orig Colt mags for that-How does 250 each sound


It is funny how things happen,I had those old Colt mags for a few years,didn't even care about selling them,didn't even own an AR anymore...sell them and then this comes along.

Same with a Romanian scope I had for a PSL rifle,sold the scope,have now had TWO PSL rifles....ound:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, I know that feeling of wishing you hadn't sold something. I have sold many original US bayonets that would have fit my 03's, garands, M1 cabine, M1A that I wish I now had. It still pretty easy to pick up a decent one for the ARs, but for the other rifles that prices for a good one are extremely high.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> It is funny how things happen,I had those old Colt mags for a few years,didn't even care about selling them,didn't even own an AR anymore...sell them and then this comes along.
> 
> Same with a Romanian scope I had for a PSL rifle,sold the scope,have now had TWO PSL rifles....ound:


 Are you reloading for the PSL?I reload for a friend that has one and it's accurate as heck with a good load.It seems to really like 175gr/Varget combo...


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

zant said:


> Are you reloading for the PSL?I reload for a friend that has one and it's accurate as heck with a good load.It seems to really like 175gr/Varget combo...


I sold it,I buy,sell and trade,think I am looking for the elusive ''one''.ound:


----------

